# Hemp Goddess Relocates to Oregon



## burnin1 (Mar 12, 2016)

Congrats on your move to Oregon Hemp Goddess!!

Oregon has been the destination for my vacations many a time. I really appreciate the scenic beauty and atmosphere of Oregon.
I have often dreamed of retiring there because of this and the low taxes.

I wish you all the best with this move. You are in a great place!

I am a little envious to tell you the truth. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYkFsbaKKtA[/ame]


----------



## AluminumMonster (Mar 12, 2016)

Congrats on going legal HG!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 12, 2016)

Look out Oregon... there will be some serious pot growing going on!  This girl is going to rock an outdoor grow. I am so happy for you THG.... you never really belonged in Idaho... let your free spirit grow.  Plus  you are closer to me.... win win.

View attachment oregon pot.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 12, 2016)

I have been somewhat afraid to say too much for fear of "jinxing" things or in case things fell through.  I have been down helping sis pack and dejunk and will be heading back down today or tomorrow--she has to be out of her place before the closing of her place a week from Monday.  We are planning on signing the papers for the new house the next day...but it is not a done deal until it is a done deal.  My niece is causing waves and I am not really sure how much my sister will let her daughter influence her... 

Sis has put earnest  money down on a fixer-upper at a good price.  Planning on paint, carpet, and major kitchen and bathroom remodels.  One of the cool things about this place is that the previous owners were growers and one of the basement rooms is set up to grow.  The growing part of the backyard (an area about 75 x 75 that is fenced off as the law requires) has thousands of dollars worth of worm castings, compost, and other organic goodies.  It is built on a hill so has a daylight basement and several entrances to the lower level from outside.  

I will still be in eastern Oregon which is rather backwards.  However, the laws of Oregon still apply and I can grow 4 plants right now and more when I can get licensed to be a grower.  And I can toke and be legal!  

So, I keep my fingers crossed and hope that all moves forward as planned.  Thanks all for your well wishes.  I will be asking questions like a newbie if I get to plant an outdoor crop.


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 12, 2016)

LOOK OUT OREGON---fingers crossed and wishing you the best THG---timing couldn't be better for a nice outdoor crop---lol 4 plants weighing in at 3 lbs per plant :woohoo:


----------



## Locked (Mar 12, 2016)

Good for you THG.


----------



## Kraven (Mar 12, 2016)

Gratz THG, Stoked to hear your closer to RB and your legal now.


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 12, 2016)

congrats thg.......looking forward to seeing the grow room running....... btw leave the mites in Idaho.:48:


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 12, 2016)

:48:   You can do this legal, ,,very cool.


----------



## mrcane (Mar 12, 2016)

Nice,good move THG welcome to the P.N.W. ....
   May you toke in peace.....:48:


----------



## Keef (Mar 12, 2016)

Two potatoes standing on a corner !--- Good for U THG ! --Hope all goes well !


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 13, 2016)

Grower, I plan on starting over completely--nothing from Idaho is going to Oregon.  I have ordered seeds and am counting on getting some cuts from my friends (hint hint).  We are going over today to pick up kitchen appliances and a washer and dryer.

Dam I'm excited.  It is also pretty fun to plan a new kitchen (and have someone else do the work). 

Less than 10 days away now!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 13, 2016)

I take your hint and see you as many clones as i have.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 13, 2016)

THG i hope you still got some Satori beans. I was gonna get some from you when my Granddaughter grows up or her Parents grow up,,,,,,, ,,thinking she will get there 1st. Lol


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 24, 2016)

Sis signed papers on the house on Tues!  It seemed to be touch and go for awhile, but it is done.  The Pod was delivered yesterday.  Had a construction dumpster delivered--they left a lot of stuff and we are going to be removing a wall and remodeling the kitchen.  Met with the painters, who will also help with demo and do drywall repair.  Drove back home late yesterday as I have a job today here.  The painters and I are meeting my kitchen people later today.  Then back to Oregon tomorrow for internet and Dish install and start cleanup.  LOL--sis started to say something about the smell of cannabis and workers coming....and then she remembered that we were not in Idaho anymore.

Lots to do, but I am excited and so glad to be moving somewhere that when I smoke and grow, I am not putting my freedom at risk.  As a little bonus, I found that they had left 2 air coolable hoods with 1000W bulbs in them and a vacuum purger.  There are also several 15-20 gal pots, about a dozen blue round wading pools, and bags of used soil.  Found an unopened bag of aged manure pellets and lots of misc.  I'll take some pics when we get back over this weekend.  I will be looking for pointers from you all.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 24, 2016)

Im very excited for you THG. 
Hope someday Me and the Wife can visit. She says Oregon is one of the most beautiful States she has ever been in.


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 24, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Sis signed papers on the house on Tues!  It seemed to be touch and go for awhile, but it is done.  The Pod was delivered yesterday.  Had a construction dumpster delivered--they left a lot of stuff and we are going to be removing a wall and remodeling the kitchen.  Met with the painters, who will also help with demo and do drywall repair.  Drove back home late yesterday as I have a job today here.  The painters and I are meeting my kitchen people later today.  Then back to Oregon tomorrow for internet and Dish install and start cleanup.  LOL--sis started to say something about the smell of cannabis and workers coming....and then she remembered that we were not in Idaho anymore.
> 
> Lots to do, but I am excited and so glad to be moving somewhere that when I smoke and grow, I am not putting my freedom at risk.  As a little bonus, I found that they had left 2 air coolable hoods with 1000W bulbs in them and a vacuum purger.  There are also several 15-20 gal pots, about a dozen blue round wading pools, and bags of used soil.  Found an unopened bag of aged manure pellets and lots of misc.  I'll take some pics when we get back over this weekend.  I will be looking for pointers from you all.



fabulous---what a score---jeeze---what the heck happened to the former owners---best wishes to you and your new homestead---hope im on the invite list for the new house warming party :rofl:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 24, 2016)

WOOHOO!!!!! So HAPPY for you guys! look out Oregon Thg is in the house~!  Or I should say in the garden.


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 24, 2016)

Your move sounds so exciting.   Lots of work but very rewarding.
I wish you all the best on your move and your new life.

:cool2:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 25, 2016)

What a difference 90 miles makes.  We are not in the prettiest part of Oregon--just over the Idaho border, mostly high desert and farmland.  But then, I do like high desert.  Former owners apparently moved to the Eugene area to open a dispensary and were just really busy and pressed for time.  From the looks of the house and yard, they were growing a lot of plants and that was really all they cared about.

And I am hoping that if any one of you is anywhere in the vicinity that you would stop on by and visit for a spell.  It will be nice to have enough room to have overnight guests without making them sleep on the couch.  Oh course it would depend on where you were coming from, but I am on the way to Seattle and Portland (and Rosebud's house) if coming from the east. 

Rosebud, as soon as I have a place for you to sleep, I would love you to visit and impart some organic wisdom my way.  Remember, I am only 4 hours away now!  We are heading back there this afternoon, so I will post up some pics


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 25, 2016)

That sounds like a good plan THG, the dirt is already awesome it sounds like  So excited for you. I hope i will have some new clones for you by the time you are ready.


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 25, 2016)

Please keep us posted. Your move is great adventure that some of us live vicariously through you.

I have heard many people say that they would like to move to a State where they not persecuted for possessing or growing cannabis. Few actually do it. I have only heard that happen once before. Mormons I know who moved to Cali to open medical cannabis dispensary.

I admire your guts and gumption HG. I tip my hat to you.

Oregon is a beautiful State from the rugged coastline, the forests and the high desert.  Enjoy!






Painted Hills State Park Oregon


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 25, 2016)

Well me and the Misses would have to stop by and visit with Rose on our way,,,that is if Rose dont ban me cause of my vote for political name,,,, i might have to stay in the car,,,:rofl:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 26, 2016)

WH, I am on the way to Rosebud's, so you would stop by my house first.  But I cannot in my wildest dreams imagine Rosebud not welcoming you because of who you voted for.  If it is any consolation, although I am not a fan of Trumps, I find him less scary than I do Cruz (your homeboy).  Anyone who believes that they have been chosen by god to rule over the masses is downright scary.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 26, 2016)

Yes mam,,that freaking Cruz is very scary. No,,Rose would never do that, ,,i. Just messen wit her. Lol Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 26, 2016)

Burnin, it is an adventure!  To all you younger people, I wish I had done this years ago.  We can make a thousand excuses not to follow our dreams, but when it comes down to it, they usually are just excuses.  At 46 years old, I pulled up stakes, moved to the little tiny town I live in and opened a business.  Eighteen years later, I am retiring and pulling up stakes again.  I have found that I regret the things I did not do far more than I regret the things I have done in life.  I keep calling this my final Hurray!, but we are never entirely sure.  Who knows, we might decide to flip this house.

I ended up not going to Oregon yesterday.  Sis went over to meet Dish people and I stayed with the dogs so I could get some stuff done at my place.  Starting to take down the grow areas to make them back into living and closet spaces.  I want it on the market by May 1st.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 26, 2016)

I have started over many times THG. I thought it was normal.  Lol


----------



## Kraven (Mar 27, 2016)

Well gratz on the move THG. I'm glad you all finally closed and are in the process of making it yours. It was a cool addition that is come pre wired for a grow so to speak. I wish you the best of luck, now toss up a few pic's of the new house and grow space.


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 2, 2016)

Welcome further West where we grow and smoke what we want! If you make it to Olympia, I can recommend a burger that will change your life! I know a great chef!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 3, 2016)

I have been super busy--there is lots to do here.  The place needs a lot of work, but we got it at a really good price and it is sturdily built.  I lovethe daylight basement.  We are living like transients as we do not want to get too much stuff upstairs.  We have mattresses on the floor, a fridge and a microwave upstairs.  Oh and TV.   We are using camp chairs to sit on.  We are going to remove the wall between the kitchen and living room to open it up and completely gut the kitchen.  Kitchen cabinets are on order.  After kitchen remodel, we will have someone paint and put new carpet in.  I am having a hard time trying to get myself to go back to Idahd finish up stuff on my place there.  I hope to get it on the market the first of May.

I have posted up a pic of the backyard.  We have 5/8 of an acre with a small animal barn and and older semi-trailer or storage container that will be a shop, but you can't see that in the pic (the big shop on the right is the neighbors).  The room that they had used as a grow room is just too nice to be a growroom, so will probably figure a different space.  It is so nice to have a full daylight basement.  However, this year, I will have least 4 plants outdoors. 

View attachment IMG_20160403_0921481_rewind.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 3, 2016)

Nouvelle, I keep getting closer and closer all the time.  Maybe Rosebud and I can make a trip for your burger.  Hard to resista urger that can change your life.  Good to see you back and posting.  We do miss you when you are busy with real life!

It is hard to express how nice it is to be able to smoke and grow without worrying about incarceration.


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks for the update!

Gotta go, someone is at the door. I need to hide my pipe, my ashtray and open the windows.  "Sprays Ozium"


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 3, 2016)

I see 15 foot tall plants in that yard.. Yes, i do!!!!


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 3, 2016)

15 foot tall plants!

I have a longtime friend who is a grower.  He helped another grower harvest her outdoor granddaddy purple last fall.  He described plants about 12 feet tall with buds on the colas the size of footballs. Cannabis can grow really big outdoors with unlimited soil to spread roots in.

I hope yours grow bigger THG!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 4, 2016)

I am so excited to be able to grow outdoors.  I was just green with envy for all you who were able to do that and now I can, too!  The yard needs a lot of work--it is bumpy and uneven, but has some good soil in. it.  I am investing in some implements for my ATV to help wthe yard.  I may end up removing the fence and fencing a different area for plants.  I am not going to be growing dozens of plants like the previous owners did, so won't need as much space as the current fenced area.  

I want some fruit trees and raspberries in the back back yard.   I also think some raised beds like Rosebud has.  

It is hard to  make myself head back to Idaho, but I  just got things I got to do.  The sooner I get everything done at my place, the sooner I can get it on the market and make Oregon my permanent home.


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 9, 2016)

I watched this video tonight and thought I would share it.

I hope all is going well with your move HG!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luDwJ7cjLew[/ame]


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 9, 2016)

Yes Burnin, they do have all that but now they have The Hemp Goddess.. Look out Oregon.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 9, 2016)

Thanks burnin, I will check it out.  

This running back and forth between Oregon and Idaho is a bit tiresome, but at least I am moving in the right direction!  I'm in Idaho right now, but am heading back to Oregon later today....only to return to Idaho on Tues. for a week or so.  Right now my priority is trying to get my place ready for sale.  Unfortunately, I am going to have to trash some plants that are only partially done.  LOL--I am going to be buying marijuana for the first time in decades.  

As I am running back and forth so much, I have not even started any plants in Oregon yet.  Suppose that I ought to get on that...


----------



## ncmga (Apr 17, 2016)

DC in the house!!... Peace and blessings...
Atomic Dog...he he...


----------

